# UPS Store ruins Christmas!!!



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Gifted my older receiver to my brother in-law for Christmas along with a new set of 5.1 speakers I bought him new. The UPS store dropped/smashed the receiver and then to add insult to injury packaged and shipped it to my brother in-law anyway. Not to mention they didn't double box it like I paid for. I know it was dropped while packaging, as the box when my brother in-law received it had not dents. If you drop a 40lb receiver in a box the box is going to dent. 

I will go to the UPS Store tomorrow and see what they will do. Given the circumstances (them damaging it and then concealing it) though i get the feeling they are not going to take responsibility. And since the box wasn't damaged corporate is likely to not honor the shipping claim.

Any advice?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Did you buy the insurance for it and will that cover the cost if they don't do anything?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I told ups i wanted to pay for $600 of insurance. They cover the first $100 and then its $2 for each extra $100 coverage. So if they don't do anything, aren't they the ones that pay the insurance??

And now I am even more worried. I looked at the receipt and I don't see anywhere that indicates insurance was charged???? Wouldn't the receipt indicate this or do they just include it in the shipping feel total on the receipt?? I don't even have the tracking number???? I called the store and asked for it a day after i shipped it because i didn't get the email they usually send with it. They gave me some tracking number that still does not show up in UPS site tracking. 

I think I got really hosed over .........................


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It's times like these where the best advice is to try and not get upset until you have all of the facts. Easier said than done, I know. You may find that this will work in your favor... Or you might find otherwise. I just went through a nightmare scenario getting my daughters iPad screen repaired... The company doing the repair damaged the unit. Luckily they were very reasonable and owned up to the damage.

Sorry you are going through this. Be reasonable with them... See how they respond. You can always regroup once they give you a response and you can decided then whether you are happy with the response or if you will need to find other avenues (file a corporate complaint?).

Good luck.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Give them a chance to resolve the situation before getting upset. I've never had any issues with UPS. Now if it were the USPS I would say prepare for the worst.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I went to the UPS Store I shipped out of and did not get a very welcome response. I also talked to a neighbor who said he recently shipped out of the store and he said the manager ....seems to not really care about his job lately. 

I explained to the manager that the unit was damaged yet the box was not dented or damaged at all, that it appears that it was damaged prior to shipping. Its a 40lb unit and the back side with all the av plugs was smashed in. If it had been boxed the plugs would have dented/ripped the box when it was dropped. He explained to me "Its a UPS shipment it can"t be damaged in the store." Then he stated, I could help you file the claim but i don't like how your talking" 

All the time i kept my cool, didn't use profanity or anyhing. So I closed with, So this is how you provide customer service, smash peoples items and then ship them anyway.Not to mention charge people for double boxing and then not double box the item.

I proceeded to call UPS the company. I explained the situation and they were very professional. They arranged for a pickup of the item and packaging the next day at my brother in-laws in Texas. They said they would review the matter and notify me. I expect within a week I will hear from them as they seem to state the claim process is about 5 days.

Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the update I hope they take care of this matter for you..its unreal how the manager at the store is handling this situation, very unprofessional


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My experience with UPS and their claim process is not good. They damaged a Professional VTR that I had bought used and on another incident a computer that got dropped and busted up it took well over a month to get a refund and that was after many many phone calls. 

I really hope you get good results.


----------



## jevans64 (Dec 24, 2012)

I bet the UPS store dude didn't even realize it was damaged when it was dropped. There aren't exactly the smartest people working at UPS Store. I've shipped a few things at the UPS store because I didn't have the packing materials on hand. I've always insisted that I either watch them pack it OR I pack it while THEY watch. They are less like to drop something if they are being watched.

If I have the packing materials at home, I pack it myself and use FedEx.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I sold a Sony Mega DVD player a few years ago on Ebay and shipped it via UPS. It arrived damaged and the buyer sent me pictures. I took those to the local UPS store where I had shipped it and they were fairly receptive, but did tell me it would take a few weeks. I stopped back in two weeks later and he had a check for me.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd rather light a candle then curse your darkness. I had a similar issue with a UPS store (independently owned and operated) with a center speaker I sold to a buyer. Same thing speaker not packed correctly and damaged during shipping. Luckily I bought insurance and was able to get everything resolved in a week with a credit to my card within a week.

The hard lessons I learned:
1. Find a good UPS store and stick with them, they aren't all the same.
2. Always check the receipt before leaving the store.
3. Take pictures of the item if dropping off at store unpacked.

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

UPS was suppose to pick the unit up from my brother in-laws. Two weeks later and multiple conversations and no pickup. My brothe in-law then attampted to drop it off at the UPS distrobution warehouse and they refused to take it. Now they say they will come out and inspect it on site..... This is not looking good at all.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Geeze man I hope they take care of this for you...this is ridiculous


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Man, that's lame. I hope it all works out for you. I have been lucky enough to not have anything damaged by UPS, but it's going to suck whenever that day actually comes.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear... I purchased my Paradigms a few years back and every thing arrived fine except, the Studio 100s. One box had no exterior damage but rattled. When we opened the box the bottom plate had sheared off the speaker. The other speaker had been dropped and was damaged on the exterior of the box and the speaker too. I called the person I bought them from and he refunded the part for the Studio 100s and then went to get the speakers covered under the insurance... 

1. UPS messed up and only insured one of the 2 speakers even though he had requested all to be covered.
2: UPS said that if they were damaged then they were not packed properly or it is fraud!

The guy I bought them from had a friend that was a Lawyer and they were going to pursue them in court. I don't know what the outcome was but I do know if you google problems with UPS you will find a ton of similar problems.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

UPS = United Package Smashers


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

UPS, FedEx, USPS are all the same. Last year a pair of speakers came FedEx freight. They used a forklift to put it on the truck and the fork went right through the carton. Then I missed the first delivery and they said they would return the following day. FedEx never showed. I tracked the speakers and watched from my house as the truck never showed up and the driver said he attempted delivery. I called corporate and a supervisor delivered the speakers and noted the damage. The manufacture had a new grill to me in 2 weeks.

I ordered a subwoofer and amp from a dealer. FedEx pulled up and I watched the driver drop both items off the tail of the truck. Needless to say the subwoofer was destroyed and the amp was fine. Of course FedEx wanted to nothing to do with the claim. The dealer and I were persistent contacting FedEx everyday. We went to corporate and after a month the claim was resolved. I guess my point is be persistent, calm but a pain to corporate. You need to oil the squeaky wheel. Good luck!


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

phillihp23 said:


> Gifted my older receiver to my brother in-law for Christmas along with a new set of 5.1 speakers I bought him new. The UPS store dropped/smashed the receiver and then to add insult to injury packaged and shipped it to my brother in-law anyway. Not to mention they didn't double box it like I paid for. I know it was dropped while packaging, as the box when my brother in-law received it had not dents. If you drop a 40lb receiver in a box the box is going to dent.
> 
> I will go to the UPS Store tomorrow and see what they will do. Given the circumstances (them damaging it and then concealing it) though i get the feeling they are not going to take responsibility. And since the box wasn't damaged corporate is likely to not honor the shipping claim.
> 
> Any advice?


One thing here....which credit card did you use to purchase the original gift? Some cards, like AMEX have policies to replace items that were lost or damaged, even if you did the damaging.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Update...UPS has finally picked the reciever up from my brother in-law. When i looked at the tracking number information though it stated "return to shipper". Does that mean UPS is trying to ship the damaged unit back to me or to the UPS Store it was shipped from?

So i will wait a few days and see if I hear from UPS or if this damaged unit shows up at my door.
If they try leaving it at my door what do i do? Do i refuse the return...and keep pressing for the insurance coverage?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

NEED ADVISE!!!!

So UPS says they shipped the package back to the UPS Store. UPS says I need to contact the UPS Store they will have the claim information. They said in one word or another that they can not discuss the information with the shipper or receiver. That the UPS Store would have the information for me. They then proceeded to state that they don't have a claim number for me etc.....
Basically they were unwilling to give me any information other than I need to talk to the UPS Store.

I smell run around all over this...........


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

This is what there website shows...

Check Status

UPS Claims Process:

Damage Reported UPS Inspects Package, if Required *UPS Inspection Waived/Complete* UPS Reviews Documents Claim Paid

View Detail


UPS Next Steps
We will notify the shipper about the details of the damage claim.

Your Next Steps
You need to do nothing at this time. Please Contact UPS if you need more help.

Claim Information
Status: Package Inspection/Investigation Complete 
Tracking Number: 
Claim Type: Damaged Package 
Merchandise Detail(s): 1 STEREO RECVR


I removed the tracking number for security purposes.. :rant:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Claim Paid??? I take it you have not received any money?


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

sorry to hear the bad news,we ship out at work every day and it's the luck of the draw,a few years ago i also gifted (sony 32') LCD in the original box,foam pluss the popcorn they filled it with and they still managed to break it,it was shipped back to the ups store where it stayed untill i got a call to go down and fill out a claim,2 weeks later they had a check for the $$$.best of luck and dont give up addle:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Claim Paid??? I take it you have not received any money?


No, the status is Investigation Complete. As highlighted, and down below it says the same again as the status.
It hasn't moved to UPS reviews documents or Claim paid yet.

Technically as far as they are concerned I have reported it, but they haven't decided to start a claim yet.
Now they want me to deal with the UPS Store. I assume corporate UPS does not believe it was damaged in transit, rather damaged at the store. The Pack and Ship Guarantee. So they are putting it on the UPS Store to deal with the Insurance Claim. That's my assumption at this point.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well it still goes round and round. Do not see much hope in this being resolved in any favorable manner. 
Word to the wise UPS does not carry out sound business practices. Which would include clear communication and efficient effective customer service. I shall entertain all other shipping services available in the future, rather than UPS. UPS Business structure appears to be intentionally designed to give the run around.

UPS and UPS Store are seperate but not.
UPS moves your packages and licenses the franchises, UPS Stores. UPS pays the Claims on damaged shipments.... UPS will only interact with the UPS Store not the sender of the goods. UPS considers the UPS Store as the shipper. UPS tells you to talk to the UPS Store, and the UPS Store tells you to talk to UPS.
At least you enjoy a ride on a merry-go-round, unlike UPS. 

The store files your claim and having its own interst and franchise license with UPS has a interst with UPS and not you the sender. So as in my example the UPS Store manager besides being completely unprofessional and lying to me has no interest in filing my claim. And if he ever does go through with filing I will not know if he filed what i provided as documentation as he actually files it. And neither will talk to you about your claim nor even tell you your claim number. 
I would say more but this is a family friendly site.....:rant:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im sorry to hear that, have you ever tried going to the local media with this story? I did once and they got to the bottom of it really quick.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

is small claims an option at this point,hate to see someone get jammed up,it took hard earned $$ to buy and ship ! or calling ups on your cell right uside the facility and walk in when you have them on the line ??:foottap:


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Man, I hate to hear stuff like this. I hate for this to end up as one of those "I've learned my lessons..." tales. Granted sometimes that's what happens. I had a $1,500 lesson like that once with an unscrupulous car mechanic. 

I would write to the head of UPS, VP of Marketing, etc. I did that once with an issue I had with Circuit City back in the day. They did actually respond. But it took months.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Im sorry to hear that, have you ever tried going to the local media with this story? I did once and they got to the bottom of it really quick.


Yes, I'm considering calling Get Jesse Jones from King5 news out here. He does investigative reporting segments on the nightly news in regard to local consumer issues...:devil:
I bet UPS Stores corporate will love it.... not to mention the local UPS Store owner:rofl:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

moparz10 said:


> is small claims an option at this point,hate to see someone get jammed up,it took hard earned $$ to buy and ship ! or calling ups on your cell right uside the facility and walk in when you have them on the line ??:foottap:


I called UPS while in the UPS Store and but them on the phone together...there in co hoots...

I am going to look into the small claims option....don't know if shipping with UPS Stores "hidden contract" stipulates you waive all other rights.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Tony's suggestion - nothing makes a business do the right thing faster than bad press.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

any development on this phillihp23?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

So after daily phone calls, emails etc...UPS Approved the claim and sent a check to the local UPS Store to give me. I went to pick the check up and it was less than the approved claim. The UPS store kept 28 dollars of my claim. I left a message with UPS and demanded my full refund as the UPS Store kept some of it. Told them if I dont hear from them by monday 4PM I will be contacting the Better Business Bureau and local media to investigate UPS and UPS Store failure to obligate consumer contracts entered into.

:unbelievable:


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> So after daily phone calls, emails etc...UPS Approved the claim and sent a check to the local UPS Store to give me. I went to pick the check up and it was less than the approved claim. The UPS store kept 28 dollars of my claim. I left a message with UPS and demanded my full refund as the UPS Store kept some of it. Told them if I dont hear from them by monday 4PM I will be contacting the Better Business Bureau and local media to investigate UPS and UPS Store failure to obligate consumer contracts entered into.
> 
> :unbelievable:


Good, I hope you squish them like little bugs


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Received a call today from UPS Store Corporate. They stated they would send me the difference of my claim (that which the UPS Store had pocketed) directly. They stated that the UPS store would not give them a straight answer on why he didn't give me the whole claim as I was awarded and instead pocketed some of it. They explained that the Regional Office would be addressing this issue further with the UPS Store owner. After exactly two months of constant persistence and staying on top of the issue I will finally be made whole.

It should not be this difficult and frankly this store is in clear violation of its own customer contractual agreements.

Good riddance UPS welcome Fedex!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Good to hear man glad you were refunded the full amount.Thanks for keeping us posted throughout the process


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad to hear you got your $$$!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Excellent! I have been following along with your story and was hoping for a good conclusion, it's just too bad it took so long.

I try to avoid UPS and I would rather put my trust in the USPS for shipping items of lesser importance. As you mentioned any high priority items go to FedEx, the extra money is worth the peace of mind.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks to all who followed along and voiced your support. I must say i was in a much elated state yesterday when i gained resolution.


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

UPS is awful, just awful. I've had them charge me a $20 brokerage fee on a $40 item, plus duty, plus tax. I just won't use them anymore and won't buy from merchants who have no other options. Then there was the time they drove around with my Odyssey batteries for a week because they guy didn't have a dolly to off load them. Literally 5 business days this guy had them in his truck. USPS is the best US carrier IMO or at least the cheapest for cross border shopping. Never had an issue. 

I'm glad you got your money back. Congrats.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well I just sold my CD Changer on eBay and had it packed and shipped to the buyer by UPS... Guess what happened? The buyer contacted me and said the unit had all kinds of broken plastic pieces and the front fell off of the unit! I will now have to do as you did. Any suggestions? I did insure it.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

UPS calls it declared value. 
Did you have UPS pack it?
is the UPS store listed as a pack and ship guarantee? Can verify online.
Need your transaction receipt, need original purchase reciept of damaged goods showing value or the lesser of cost of repair, cost of replacement.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Did you insure and ship the player? If so you must contact UPS & have them issue a damage call tag to pick up the player. I believe anything Valued less than $100 issuance is free.
If it was the UPS store they must file the claim because the UPS store is the shipper. It was mentioned before that all UPS stores are not the same. They are franchises just like FedEx ground and Kinko's.
Still the first step is a call tag & have the unit inspected.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes the UPS store packed it too. I just checked and it is a UPS pack and ship store with a pack and ship guarantee. I just looked at my receipt and I don't see where it says anything about insurance, but I know I asked for it and the person said it was insured for $200. I also have to contact eBay and see what their procedures are for this. Do I refund immediately? Do I wait until UPS acknowledges it was damaged by them?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you have to make good with the buyer. Then you need to fight UPS for your money back.
You need to work with the buyer quickly, UPS requires all the original packaging on these claims.
You need to call UPS and notify them of the damage and provide the buyers contact Phone #. The buyer should then arrange for a time for the pickup of the damaged goods when UPS calls them. 
I suggest you put a lot of pressure on UPS from the start. They will say the person was not home for pickup etc.... make sure UPS picks the package up and inspects it. You should have a free My UPS account. If they are anything like my case they wont tell you anything. The only way I knew what was going on was by the online transactions. Even the amount awarded in my claim was never told to me. UPS wouldnt say, UPS Store wouldnt say, UPS Store Corporate wouldnt say. I only knew what the claim awarded was by digging around on the UPS Site. Lucky i found it because in my case the UPS Store pocketed part of my claim. And to find that you need some codes they dont tell you either, shippers code (code from the UPS Store) claim number. Yes, they wouldnt even tell me my claim number. 
If you end up needing some numbers I can provide later (UPS Corporate number) (the indapendant claim contract company number) etc. Hopefully the UPS Store you went too is good and will take care of everything and get your money quick. :scratch:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> I think you have to make good with the buyer. Then you need to fight UPS for your money back.
> You need to work with the buyer quickly, UPS requires all the original packaging on these claims.
> You need to call UPS and notify them of the damage and provide the buyers contact Phone #. The buyer should then arrange for a time for the pickup of the damaged goods when UPS calls them.
> I suggest you put a lot of pressure on UPS from the start. They will say the person was not home for pickup etc.... make sure UPS picks the package up and inspects it. You should have a free My UPS account. If they are anything like my case they wont tell you anything. The only way I knew what was going on was by the online transactions. Even the amount awarded in my claim was never told to me. UPS wouldnt say, UPS Store wouldnt say, UPS Store Corporate wouldnt say. I only knew what the claim awarded was by digging around on the UPS Site. Lucky i found it because in my case the UPS Store pocketed part of my claim. And to find that you need some codes they dont tell you either, shippers code (code from the UPS Store) claim number. Yes, they wouldnt even tell me my claim number.
> If you end up needing some numbers I can provide later (UPS Corporate number) (the indapendant claim contract company number) etc. Hopefully the UPS Store you went too is good and will take care of everything and get your money quick. :scratch:


I went to the UPS store and got the process started... The buyer has provided them with his info to setup a pickup time. Once it is picked up I figure then I will refund him his money. You are right, they wouldn't tell me anything other than the buyer has been contacted. They did confirm that it was insured for $200 though. I was told it usually takes a couple of weeks to complete the process.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Just remember you are dealing with the UPS store. They are the actual shipper. The UPS store will be paid if UPS finds the claim warranted. Then the UPS store pays you.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

A couple weeks


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> A couple weeks


If I don't see cash in 3 weeks I will be calling Channel 7 News to get their help.


----------



## maddog2099 (Jun 14, 2013)

The moral of these stories is to package your product yourself no matter who is shipping it.

Just a note about Fedex, they really aren't much better as a whole, how your products are treated before and during shipping is highly dependent on the person handling it at the time.

I shipped approximately $1500.00 worth of Car stereo pieces with Fedex once, (3 10" subs, 2 5x7's and a HU), because of the high value I packaged them myself, double boxed, all wrapped in bubble wrap multiple times. The outer box was one that I had gotten from a piece of equipment at work that was approximately 1/2 inch thick. I insured it and required signature on delivery. They did not follow the instructions and dropped the box over his fence. The outer box was very damaged, all corners dented, gouges in the sides, but luckily nothing was damaged internally. Also very luckily was that nobody decided to stop by and snag the box laying on his sidewalk before he got home. 

So for me personally, I ship UPS or USPS because those two have not burned me yet, I won't ship Fedex again because of said incident.


Edit: I apologize, just realized that was a major necro


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> If I don't see cash in 3 weeks I will be calling Channel 7 News to get their help.


Sorry, I forgot about this post. UPS paid me for the insured amount plus their fees for packing and the original shipping fee... All within 2 weeks of the claim.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

maddog2099 said:


> They did not follow the instructions and dropped the box over his fence. The outer box was very damaged, all corners dented, gouges in the sides, but luckily nothing was damaged internally. Also very luckily was that nobody decided to stop by and snag the box laying on his sidewalk before he got home.


Bad deliverys caught on camera


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Watching the videos were funny but sad. Don't no why FedEx get's more praise for handling your packages better. I receive more packages UPS and never had a claim. Not saying the packages were in pristine condition just not damaged. I had several claims FEDEX most were destroyed audio equipment. I know I've been lucky with UPS but I believe both companies could care less about package handling and more about production.

Another thing I thought was interesting UPS only insures up to $1000 now.


----------

